# Hunter education



## Mason52

Anyone every had their kid take this using the home study course? Is it a hard test? I've been looking at it on the web. Just my opinion, but I think it's kind of stupid. A kid learns to hunt and be safe from hunting with a parent/brother and by doing. I've had my kid out for the last three years using the apprentice license and now I have to get him a real license!! Some of the questions on the review I mean really... Here is an actual question out of the review.

When participating in a deer drive, as a driver, it is safe to shoot at a deer running away from you towards the standers, as they will be well hidden and will know to stay out of the way of any shots you.

Really?

Don't get me wrong here I'm all about safety and preach it constantly. I just feel like it's my job to teach my son how to be a safe and ethical when it comes to hunting fishing or life in general..


----------



## idontknow316

Not all people who take the course are kids. And not all people who want to hunt have someone to teach them. Yes some if it is pretty mundane, but you do learn about regulations as well. From reading some peoples posts, we need it.


----------



## M.Magis

Are you saying you don't think people should have to get a license to hunt? Nearly every state in the country has some sort of testing process, and I don't see it as a big deal. It's an easy test, and it's easy on purpose. They don't want a lot of people failing, they just want to make sure people have common sense.


----------



## Mason52

Not saying people should not have to have a license at all. Just that it is a fairly recent thing to take a test to do so. People have hunted for many, many years with out having to take a test to get there license. I doubt that hunting is safer now then before kids had to take a test to get there license. If the test is so easy why bother.. I guess next we'll have to take a test to fish? What if a kid were to fail a test like that? Do you believe it would encourage or perhaps discourage his/her desire to hunt. If they want to keep kids hunting they should make it easier not harder to get them into the field. I guess maybe I'm just to old fashion. I do like the apprenticeship license as that gives someone the chance to hunt and see if it's for them. Everyone has right to his/her opinion, this is just mine. The test obviously will be taken as it's the law and I do follow the law even if I don't happen to think it is a good one.


----------



## M.Magis

I guess I don&#8217;t understand the issue with the apprentice system, but not the traditional system.


----------



## Mason52

I don't understand your question.. I don't have an issue with the apprenticeship license. My issue is with the taking of the hunter education course. Like I said in my original post I just feel like it's my responsibility to make sure my child is safe and ethical, and hunter education course or not he'll not set foot in the woods or field by his self until I am convinced he is both.


----------



## M.Magis

Maybe I'm misunderstanding. I thought that with the apprentice system, the child doesn't have to take the class but still has to take the test. Are you saying that they still have to take the class as well? I agree, if that's the case it makse no sense.


----------



## idontknow316

Yes, you still have to take the course. You are allowed three apprentice licenses before you are required to take the class. Or, you can take the class first, then obtain a regular license.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## M.Magis

Now I get it, I apparently never read through the explanation very thoroughly. That does seem foolish. Why even mess with the apprentice license?


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2

i think i would feel safer on the field with some one who has gone through hunter ed anyway than someone who hasnt.
if some one were to to fail the test, it shows that they werent paying much attention, and that can mean a potentially fatal error on the field. personally, i think they should increase it to 10 instead of 20 questions.


----------



## M.Magis

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> i think i would feel safer on the field with some one who has gone through hunter ed anyway than someone who hasnt.
> if some one were to to fail the test, it shows that they werent paying much attention, and that can mean a potentially fatal error on the field. personally, *i think they should increase it to 10 instead of 20 questions.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> ??? Backwards maybe?


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2

M.Magis said:


> jonnythfisherteen2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i think i would feel safer on the field with some one who has gone through hunter ed anyway than someone who hasnt.
> if some one were to to fail the test, it shows that they werent paying much attention, and that can mean a potentially fatal error on the field. personally, *i think they should increase it to 10 instead of 20 questions.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> ??? Backwards maybe?
> 
> 
> 
> 10 questions to screw up on, sorry.
> thats like 90 percent to to pass.
Click to expand...


----------



## postalhunter1

I am a hunter Ed instructor. As silly as some of those questions seem, you have to remember the test is for people of all ages. I have had kids get dropped off at one of my courses that could barely read and they passed with flying colors. You don't know what level of hunting knowledge they have so you have to start at the very basics. The sad part is that when you read the accident/crime blog for hunting and fishing, the overwhelming majority of accidents and infractions are done by grown adults that don't care about safety or the laws.....


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Mason52

I think a lot of people are missing my main point. I believe it is my responsibility to make sure that my son is a safe and ethical hunter before I send him into the woods/field alone, which he will be able to do legally after taking this test. No test can teach him that. No test can sit with him in the woods and tell him that that is not a shot you should take, or that that is the shot to take and why. No test can teach him why you should or should not do so many things that a test could never teach. My son has had his three apprenticeship licenses and has had me beside him all three years and has learned much, but never would I let him go on his own at this point. He's 13 and a great kid and after he passes his hunter safety test I still won't. His time will come. And when I feel he's ready I'll let him go. I remember my first few trips alone well and want him to feel that same independence I did on my first trips. I'm sure that there are some people/kids that need some help, but a test won't make then a safe/ethical hunter. Some might agree some might not, just my opinion. 


How many questions are on this test? We have already started studying for it.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2

Mason52 said:


> I think a lot of people are missing my main point. I believe it is my responsibility to make sure that my son is a safe and ethical hunter before I send him into the woods/field alone, which he will be able to do legally after taking this test. No test can teach him that. No test can sit with him in the woods and tell him that that is not a shot you should take, or that that is the shot to take and why. No test can teach him why you should or should not do so many things that a test could never teach. My son has had his three apprenticeship licenses and has had me beside him all three years and has learned much, but never would I let him go on his own at this point. He's 13 and a great kid and after he passes his hunter safety test I still won't. His time will come. And when I feel he's ready I'll let him go. I remember my first few trips alone well and want him to feel that same independence I did on my first trips. I'm sure that there are some people/kids that need some help, but a test won't make then a safe/ethical hunter. Some might agree some might not, just my opinion.
> 
> 
> How many questions are on this test? We have already started studying for it.


the test isnt meant to teach, its exactly what it is..... a test. the ODNR wants to know that whoever is taking it can remember what safety procedures to take while out on the field. if they cant get that right, then the risk for something to happen while out on the field will be higher. remember that the test doesnt just apply to youth hunters too. there will be adult taking the test as well. whereas a youth can be taught while out on the field, the adult hunter doesnt always have that option. not every new hunter is going to use the forums, or have a experienced hunter teach them.
and as for the apprentice ship, well thats necessary because the ODNR also wants to make sure that you have taught your son the proper way to hunt and remain safe. if they relied on the people who say they "taught" their apprentices to hunt and stay safe, there'd be a whole lot more deaths in the woods, cause people can and WILL lie.
hope you understand how it makes sense.


----------



## elkhtr

In the field experience is by far the best way to learn, and it is great you are spending the time with your son. Many do not have this opportunity. Dont you want others to have some exposure to safety measures so the woods are safer for your son when he is hunting for the 1st time on his own? 

If you have taught him well, the course should be a breeze for him, as should the test. He may even pick up something here or there that could help him learn.


----------



## Mason52

Anyone know how many questions are on the test? I did see a sample test on the DNR website that only had ten questions, but thought I saw where there is one hundred questions. Anyone know for sure?


----------



## M.Magis

100 questions.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2

yeah, 100 questions.


----------



## bluegilla killa

Mason52 said:


> I think a lot of people are missing my main point. I believe it is my responsibility to make sure that my son is a safe and ethical hunter before I send him into the woods/field alone, which he will be able to do legally after taking this test. No test can teach him that. No test can sit with him in the woods and tell him that that is not a shot you should take, or that that is the shot to take and why. No test can teach him why you should or should not do so many things that a test could never teach. My son has had his three apprenticeship licenses and has had me beside him all three years and has learned much, but never would I let him go on his own at this point. He's 13 and a great kid and after he passes his hunter safety test I still won't. His time will come. And when I feel he's ready I'll let him go. I remember my first few trips alone well and want him to feel that same independence I did on my first trips. I'm sure that there are some people/kids that need some help, but a test won't make then a safe/ethical hunter. Some might agree some might not, just my opinion.
> 
> 
> How many questions are on this test? We have already started studying for it.


If your son is only 13, its gonna be awhile before you can turn him loose by himself even after passing his course.


----------



## Mason52

bluegilla killa said:


> If your son is only 13, its gonna be awhile before you can turn him loose by himself even after passing his course.


That's what I said to if you read my post. 

On the other hand I my self used to hunt all the time with a friend at 12-13 years old, but at that time I lived in the desert in Southeast Arizona close to a little town called Apache Junction. This area was very near the Superstition Mountains. At that time there was really nothing out there but us and we were fairly responsible for that young and hunted the desert for cottontails and gamble quail. It was a different time and a different place and I had a great time..


----------



## martinconcrete

The test is simple. I took it with my son a few years ago and it was a very positive experience. We still recite some sayings that he learned in the class today. Along with the actual learning of gun safety and ethical hunting practices that are taught, there are some very interesting speakers that are brought in. I would not hesitate for one second to recommend the class.


----------



## Mason52

OK here is a question. Due to the availability of classes in our area we decided to do a home study course and I've got to be honest, my son hasn't studied it like I think he should have. He has read all 9 sections and he has answered all the review questions and I have quizzed him and am going to some more. He does pretty good when quizzed, but I just wish he would take it more like it was a school test. I'd hate to see him not pass his test, but it might be a good life lesson for him to fail.

Two questions actually

1st.... Is the test multiple choice and true n false? 

2nd I noticed that the test is over a six hr period... So I was wondering if they might have a review session prior to taking the test at these home study course tests?


----------



## fishingful

If i remember the test is multiple choice. I took the class 18 years ago when I started hunting. My dad gave up hunting before I became interested in it. I seem to remember I learned quite a few things.

I always felt like the apprentice license was meant to be used as a "try it and see if you like it" sort of thing before going through the whole course and getting a regular license. I have known kids that try it a few times and decide its not for them.


----------



## M.Magis

If I recall, the test is a combination of true and false, and multiple choice. I suppose it might be up to the instructor if there&#8217;s a review first, it&#8217;s been so long I can&#8217;t remember my class. I will say that the test is extremely easy, it&#8217;s not made for people to fail. Almost everything is basic common sense. If he&#8217;s read the chapters and did the review questions, he&#8217;ll be fine. I think the questions in the test are the exact questions in the reviews.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2

when I took it 4 years ago, it was multi choice and true and false.


----------



## fishwendel2

Just took it with my son at the end of February. 100 questions, multiple choice, true/false, and matching. 80% or higher to pass. After the exam the instructor graded the tests on the spot and you received your hunters education card/paperwork.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Mason52

I took the test with my son yesterday. I was going to drop him off and leave, but the instructor was talking and something he said made me ask if I could stay and take the test with my son and he said yes, so I stayed and took it. Like everyone said very easy. I don't see how anyone could fail.


----------



## bflick

I'm pretty sure u have to take the course unless ur over 18 but irs pretty easy my wife scored 100 and I'm still scared in the woods with her

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bflick

Also its the same questions On chapter review as real test 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bigcat46

Home Study courses are supposed to have up to four, 45 min "stations" of "hands on" review to informally assess students knowledge before they take the test. So they are probably allowing for about 2 hours of testing time. The students definitely have to have all of the review questions completed in thier Hunter Ed manuel before taking the test.


----------



## Roscoe

The only test I was given was by my Grandad.He taught me how to hunt and shoot when I was 7 years old.By the time I was 13,I was hunting by myself.Had a large field across from our house which had Rabbits,Quail,and Pheasants.After school I told my Mom I was going hunting and at 5:00 PM she would honk the horn on her car to let me know that it was time to quit.I had a single shot .410 with a hair trigger,but I got a lot of game with that little gun.He also taught me how to call Quail.Sometimes I would find a shooting spot and then started calling.I'd have Quail coming in on a regular basis and had them fighting each other.Good luck to all kids that want to hunt!



Roscoe


----------



## Misdirection

Don't forget that some states require that you had taken a hunters safety course or you can't get an out of state license. This happened to me when I went to ND pheasant hunting. While I took my safety course years ago, it didn't have a number on my certificate. So I called ODNR and they sent me a new copy and told me to use 19821011 as my number. If ND questioned it, Ohio could find me by date with that number (date I took the test). I took my certificate with me anyways just to be safe.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Chief Tim

My grandson has held 3 apprentice license due to a messy divorce we had to file for grandparent visitation but this is once a month, he can take the online here with me but I need to find somebody to finish the class


----------

